# Mavericks vs. Raptors



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

vs.









Nash- they guy that runs the Mavericks

Carter- the guy that runs the Raptors

Who's better?

Carter

What's that mean?

*Nothing!* 

Because the Mavericks have a supportinbg cast that includes Dirk Nowitzki, Antoine Walker, and Antoine Jamison. So who will it take it home!? I dunno- but post here throughout the game -k-!?


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

has it been reported whether Nash will play?


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

If they had a close game with the Wizards, then the Raptors will definitely have a close game with the Mavericks. Theres like a 0.1 % chance the Raptors will cream the Mavericks.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Nash isnt playing. They hope hell have a sleeve in time for S.A.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

Nope....nash aint playing. Who will step up?


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Tristan</b>!
> Nope....nash aint playing. Who will step up?


Walker, Nowitski and Finley:grinning:


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

*The Mavs can't win without Nash*

And they can't win with Walker in the lineup. Walker
doesn't make others better and takes too many shots.
The Mavs will NEVER be a top team with Walker in the lineup.

The Mavs used to be so fun to watch, now they are
just another middle tier team.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: The Mavs can't win without Nash*



> Originally posted by <b>benfica</b>!
> And they can't win with Walker in the lineup. Walker
> doesn't make others better and takes too many shots.
> The Mavs will NEVER be a top team with Walker in the lineup.
> ...


 WOW


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Honestly, you guys were lucky we didn't cream you guys today, and the only erason we didn't was becuase the officiating was horrible. It was like watching the Lakers-Blazers 2000 series all over again. TERRIBLE refereeing.

That doesn't mean that we're a better team... god no. But you guys didn't have Nash and weren't really on either tonight. I guess last night's blowout loss to the Wiz carried on or something, because you guys never had a flow this game. Don't worry though, you'll pick it up and start winning soon...


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

I think most people are forgetting that finely and diggler are injured. 


I do think though that finely should be the teams second option ( I hate agreeing with charles barkley) Saying walker doesn't make this team better is silly, eventually when finely and dirk are healthy he'll go back to setting them up and this team will be unstoppable. They just needs some coaching adjustments and health to get back to the run and gun style we all love.


----------

